# 10 gallon companions



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

are there any fish i could add with a betta in a ten gallon that would ensure no one would get eaten or even bothered.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

anyone\???


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Harlequin rasboras.........get 6 of them.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

arent those rare cause ive never heard of them.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

no harlequin rasboras are very popular you should be able to find them in any lfs.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

are you sure there will be no problems because my betta seems a little aggressive


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Bettas (betta splendens anyway) are aggressive toward their own species, similar species like gourami, and fish that look quite a bit like them. This isn't to say that your betta won't take a chance to check out the new fish, but if he doesn't view them as a threat, he's unlikely to bother them.

I've kept a betta splenden with harlequin rasboras in a 10 gallon tank with no problems before. 

Other options would be something like a small group of cherry barbs, say 4.

Remember not to add anymore fish to your tank until it's cycled .


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont understand though whats cycling mean? And is it 100% neccessary


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, it's 100% necessary. I posted a link on your other thread explaining it.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok thx ichthius


----------

